# Lang owners, what should I know?



## worm304 (Feb 26, 2019)

So I've been told that I am allowed to purchase a lang 36 for my 40th.  I couldn't be more thrilled!! I've been browsing around reading lang posts but I'm wondering what ya'll have to say in regards to things I should know before it arrives.  I'm planning on doing AL's simple mods for even temps.  As far as seasoning, (did you spray the whole thing with Pam) cleaning (spray down after every cook/how to keep the exterior pretty), getting the fire going with coals then wood vs. just wood, bricks in the bottom of the fire box etc..... What are some things you do/don't do?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 26, 2019)

I can't help you with what you should know, but I just want to say congrats! I'm a bit jealous...


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

Very nice Birthday present! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 26, 2019)

Congratulations on the soon to be new smoker. First order of business is to line up a good suppler of wood.

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 26, 2019)

Mine was pretty greasy when it came. I took the grates out and cleaned with dawn soap and water.  becareful handling the grates. They did not debur any of the cuts. I grabbed a hold without looking and sliced my finger pretty good. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  Mine also had a lot of slag and welding wire on the metal griddle and in the reverse flow tube that I cleaned out with a shop vac prior to seasoning. Check out the smoker really good on delivery or pickup. I’m not sure how good their quality control is. My smoker has the handle for the damper on the exhaust stack but they didn’t weld a flap on it. So I don’t have a damper there. I don’t use it so it’s not an issue for me. But it’s supposed to have one. Only way to add it now would be to cut the stack off. Weld the flap and weld the stack back on. Weird but it was missed at assembly and what ever quality control they have. 

I sprayed the entire griddle, grates, and inside of the chamber with pan when I seasoned it. The fire box paint came off in spots during the first fire. You will want to keep if sprayed with pan after each use if you care about not having it rust. Congratulations on the smoker. They work great.


----------



## worm304 (Feb 26, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Congratulations on the soon to be new smoker. First order of business is to line up a good suppler of wood.
> 
> Chris


Thanks!!! So pumped! Been doing that all day because I'm home with a sick kid.  Found a couple options here in the Tampa area.


----------



## worm304 (Feb 26, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Mine was pretty greasy when it came. I took the grates out and cleaned with dawn soap and water.  becareful handling the grates. They did not debur any of the cuts. I grabbed a hold without looking and sliced my finger pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! This is some info I'm looking for!  They are only 5 hours from me so if I can find a vehicle to pick it up with id like to drive up there and get it.  Problem would be getting it out of a pickup truck when I get home with it.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 26, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Thanks!! This is some info I'm looking for!  They are only 5 hours from me so if I can find a vehicle to pick it up with id like to drive up there and get it.  Problem would be getting it out of a pickup truck when I get home with it.


I had to help the driver unload mine off of his semi truck trailer. we had to back it down ramps. it was kind of hairy and I should not have done it as I put a lot of trust in to an elderly stranger to hold on to a rope.  the next two guys after me had to back their vehicles up these two POS ramps on to a regular sized flatbed semi trailer, hook on and drive off of the trailer with their smoker in tow.  kind of BS considering they charge 900 for delivery


----------



## worm304 (Feb 26, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I had to help the driver unload mine off of his semi truck trailer. we had to back it down ramps. it was kind of hairy and I should not have done it as I put a lot of trust in to an elderly stranger to hold on to a rope.  the next two guys after me had to back their vehicles up these two POS ramps on to a regular sized flatbed semi trailer, hook on and drive off of the trailer with their smoker in tow.  kind of BS considering they charge 900 for delivery


Geez.  Makes me want to drive up and get it even more.  Luckily it's only $350 to ship it to me.  I do have a neighbor that will help but I guess I can't guarantee he will be home when it arrives.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 26, 2019)

I would If it was cost effective or close enough to be a wash.  IM sure yours will be great.  Congrats again. They are a good cooker

Back to seasoning, follow that you tube some guy made and lang posted on their website to season, works pretty good.  you can use cooking spray from Costco it is cheaper then Pam cans


----------



## worm304 (Feb 26, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I would If it was cost effective or close enough to be a wash.  IM sure yours will be great.  Congrats again. They are a good cooker
> 
> Back to seasoning, follow that you tube some guy made and lang posted on their website to season, works pretty good.  you can use cooking spray from Costco it is cheaper then Pam cans



Another geez.  Agreed on cleaning the thing out a bit before it ships out.  I can tell you that my 140 lb. self isn't going to to be able to lift almost 700 lbs. out of the back of a pick up truck.  They did say it was $350 when shipped with other smokers so I would assume it would be coming on a bigger vehicle than a pick up.  That is to say I can get it shipped with other smokers.  If not im sure that $350 is going to go up.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 27, 2019)

Congratulations on getting a new smoker!!
If I was you I would smoke on it without any mods, to get a feel for your smoker before you do mods.
Do a few easier smokes on it first. Longer smokes pork butts are very forgiving, would be a good long smoke.
Enjoy your new smoker.

Did you think about renting a U-Haul truck and picking it up?


----------



## phatbac (Feb 27, 2019)

BB3.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 6, 2016





When i got my Lang 36 i had it delivered by a guy with a half ton pickup and he was pulling a trailer for the other one he was delivering that day (another 36). it cost me $400 (Winston Salem NC). they roll easy despite the weight. Congratulations, you will get something you will never regret buying!

what will you need? well i have bought many things since getting a stick burner...
you need a pile of wood and more importantly a source for it (supplier or something)
a fire extinguisher...don't need one until *you have to have one*!
some *elbow length* heat gloves for food handling and some heat res gloves for putting sticks on the fire (Amazon)
a cleaning brush... i know the steam method but it helps to hit the racks with a brush a bit before steaming them
a stove shovel (for ash) and fire poker, the whole fireplace set is handy really
a cover (charbroil 72" fits pretty good on the 36) or tarp
a drip bucket for grease ( i use small metal pail)
garden hose to spray the smoker ( if you don't have one or a long one that will reach)

few tips...
i use remote therm with mine but i don't use the port hose i just easily put the wires under the door to the cook chamber and it works fine...when its raining i cover the base with a foil pan or something to keep it dry
i light mine with charcoal and a couple lighter cubes then add wood
spray the FB before every other use with cooking spray to protect the paint and keep it from rusting
there are two lang smoker channels on YouTube for smoker tips and general info













IMG_20160214_092345 (1).jpg



__ phatbac
__ Mar 25, 2016


















IMG_20160214_092207.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Mar 25, 2016


















IMG_20160213_100042446_HDR.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Mar 25, 2016





Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## worm304 (Feb 27, 2019)

phatbac said:


> BB3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, phatbac!  I do have quite a few of those things already but definitely need to pick up some of those essentials.  I'm not new to the game but this will be my first stick burner.  I look forward to the days of relaxing outside feeding logs to my stick burner and drinking a few beers while the kids play.  I looked into a uhaul as hardcookin mentioned (thanks HC) but they want .59 per mile.  No thanks! So the only exterior portion you spray with pam is the firebox?  I'm all about keeping the thing looking like the day I bought it.  I've also watched most of the lang videos on YouTube in preparation.  Do you spray it down with water for steaming purposes when your meat is done and it's still hot? Thanks again!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 27, 2019)

What about a U-Haul trailer?  We rented one at the office a while back to pick up a golf cart from Florida and they only charged by the day for that.  Of course you need to have something to tow a trailer with.  The U-Haul trailer we rented was pretty low to the ground.  Made pushing a golf cart with no batteries in it pretty easy but we also had a come-a-long just in case.  Not every U-Haul rental location has the trailers and we had to get it from one of the big U-Haul centers, but most major cities have several.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 28, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Thanks, phatbac!  I do have quite a few of those things already but definitely need to pick up some of those essentials.  I'm not new to the game but this will be my first stick burner.  I look forward to the days of relaxing outside feeding logs to my stick burner and drinking a few beers while the kids play.  I looked into a uhaul as hardcookin mentioned (thanks HC) but they want .59 per mile.  No thanks! So the only exterior portion you spray with pam is the firebox?  I'm all about keeping the thing looking like the day I bought it.  I've also watched most of the lang videos on YouTube in preparation.  Do you spray it down with water for steaming purposes when your meat is done and it's still hot? Thanks again!



the first time i season the paint i oil/pam the entire outside here is when i seasoned my 48 last summer













Lucy3



__ phatbac
__ Jul 28, 2018






 but really after that the Fire box needs a coat of pam about every other time you smoke since that is where the real heat exposure to the paint. you actually can cook on the fb when its going like sauce or coffee or hell boil water for mac n cheese (did this when my power was out)













td5.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






 you can spray at the end but i like to spray at 325~ degrees so before i light mine i hit with a brush then heat it up to 325-350 and spray a couple times then and then close the dampers to where i want them for lower the temps to the 250-275 range and start cooking.

You will get a feel for where the dampers need to be for what temps you like

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2019)

Congrats on the new smoker!
The guy that delivered mine had a long flatbed trailer.
And he rolled the smoker around the house & into my backyard where I wanted it.
I helped him a little, but he did most of the work.
I spray mine with Pam every time I use it, no rust on it yet.
The top of the firebox is where you want to concentrate on.
The rest of the smoker stays pretty clean, however I do have a cover for it.
Al


----------



## worm304 (Feb 28, 2019)

dward51 said:


> What about a U-Haul trailer?  We rented one at the office a while back to pick up a golf cart from Florida and they only charged by the day for that.  Of course you need to have something to tow a trailer with.  The U-Haul trailer we rented was pretty low to the ground.  Made pushing a golf cart with no batteries in it pretty easy but we also had a come-a-long just in case.  Not every U-Haul rental location has the trailers and we had to get it from one of the big U-Haul centers, but most major cities have several.


Definitely considered that but I'd have to buy a hitch for my 4cyl. Hyunday Santa Fe.  I looked it up and I believe it would tow the smallest trailer they have plus the weight of the smoker but then I'm left with a trailer hitch with nothing else to tow on a vehicle that I won't have for too much longer.   It's looking like paying for shipping makes the most sense.  Thanks!


----------



## worm304 (Feb 28, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats on the new smoker!
> The guy that delivered mine had a long flatbed trailer.
> And he rolled the smoker around the house & into my backyard where I wanted it.
> I helped him a little, but he did most of the work.
> ...


Thanks, Al!  I'll be garage keeping it so hoping to keep her nice and pretty for the long haul.  I'm a sucker for aesthetically pleasing smoking devices.


----------



## worm304 (Feb 28, 2019)

phatbac said:


> the first time i season the paint i oil/pam the entire outside here is when i seasoned my 48 last summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!  She's a bute! What kind of brush are you using.  Softer bristle like you would use for shower cleaning purposes? The first time she's fired should I spray the entire thing with Pam before it heats up or still wait until it hits 325?  Obviously after that first fire I'll hit it with Pam after it heats like you mentioned but I don't want to damage the paint by getting the first fire wrong.  Thanks!!


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 1, 2019)

Upgrade your front wheels from those small caster wheels, trust me and you will thank me later!


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 1, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Nice!  She's a bute! What kind of brush are you using.  Softer bristle like you would use for shower cleaning purposes? The first time she's fired should I spray the entire thing with Pam before it heats up or still wait until it hits 325?  Obviously after that first fire I'll hit it with Pam after it heats like you mentioned but I don't want to damage the paint by getting the first fire wrong.  Thanks!!


 The paint is going to bubble up on the firebox top and front edges after you bring it up to temp.  you will be running a hot fire, and Pam isn't going to keep the paint from peeling or flaking, it will help keep the exposed metal from rusting.  also spray pam on the fire box door handle, hinges and damper pin wheels.  my door handle gets tough to turn if I don't keep it lubed. 

Reason I spray after I finished cooking is cause when I sprayed at the begging of the cook, well I kept cooking, 5-8 hrs as I am not sure the hot fire burned off any of the oil during that time.  when the cook was done the firebox is still hotter then what ever temp I was running in the chamber, so I spray it down then so it seasons the metal as it cools and hope for longer oil protection.  I tend to spray my cast iron pans down after they are used opposed to before too. just me.


----------



## Dantij (Mar 7, 2019)

Had my Lang 48 patio delivered last fall.  They are simply amazing.  You're getting great advice, but experience is priceless.  Keep her oiled.  That seems to be the most important bit of advice to remember.  Bought a custom cover from Covers and All that isn't very custom but it does it's job. Rumor has it Lang is making custom covers for the 36 and 48 and should be available this spring.  Had mine delivered to Illinois for $600 on a flatbed with a ramp and wench.  The driver was able to do it by himself.  Driver stuck around for 30 minutes going over the basics.  Very helpful.  I dont plan on doing any mods.  She seems to perform and holds temps very well.  I am thinking about using a small water pan that Al uses.  Congrats and good luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Dantij (Mar 7, 2019)

Here's a better pic!


----------



## worm304 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the amazing advice.  I hope others will find this post useful in the future!  Im waiting on the wife to say go so I can order it.  I'm just going to have it shipped.  Hopefully I don't have to wait too long because it's in stock but I'm sure I'll have to wait until they can package it with other deliveries in my general area .


----------



## worm304 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well the frustration with Lang customer service is real.  So I ordered last Wednesday.  I was told that a shipment was going out "first of next week".  I considered that to be a pretty quick turn around so I was happy about it.  Now to me "first of next week" means Monday.  So I hadn't heard from them mid day Monday so I call.  I was then told they had to look into it and that Ben was at lunch so they would "call me back in a few" when they had an answer.  They never called back.  So I call yesterday and speak to Ben(he just happened to answer the phone).  He  goes and asks around then comes back and says "I would imagine in the next 24 hours you should get a call from us about when it will ship".  Well here we are 24 hours later and still no word.  I am going to have to leave work to be there when it arrives and as a teacher it is not that simple to do.  Some decent communication would be nice here so I can make arrangements.  Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Dantij (Apr 3, 2019)

I was told 4 weeks and it took 5.  So if you get yours in 2 weeks I'd be ok with that.  I understand the frustration with "ballpark" estimates but once you fire that thing up all, all will be forgotten.  Good luck.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 3, 2019)

Dantij said:


> I was told 4 weeks and it took 5.  So if you get yours in 2 weeks I'd be ok with that.  I understand the frustration with "ballpark" estimates but once you fire that thing up all, all will be forgotten.  Good luck.



Thanks!  I know.  Staying true to your word goes a long way when it comes to business and no one likes to be jerked around.  If you say you are going to call me back, then damn it, call me back.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 9, 2019)

She's here!  Her name is Althea.  Seasoned her up on Saturday and will be throwing some ribs and chicken on this weekend.  Delivery guy and his wife were super nice.  Chatted it up for about a half hour.  He even gave me a can of high heat paint they use for touch ups.  I'll post the first cook this weekend!


----------



## Dantij (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey, I didn't get the paint!!!
Keep that firebox oiled.  Congrats.  Welcome to the club.  Lang all the way!  You're going to  love her!


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 9, 2019)

worm304 said:


> View attachment 392698
> View attachment 392699
> View attachment 392700
> 
> ...


 Congratulations.  Looks great.  do you have your smoke stack choked off on purpose? did you look to see if they put the damper inside the tube?  the put the handle on mine but no flap to close it


----------



## worm304 (Apr 9, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Congratulations.  Looks great.  do you have your smoke stack choked off on purpose? did you look to see if they put the damper inside the tube?  the put the handle on mine but no flap to close it



Thanks!!  Flap is in there.  I was playing with the flow a little bit.  I plan to cook with it wide open though.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 9, 2019)

Dantij said:


> Hey, I didn't get the paint!!!
> Keep that firebox oiled.  Congrats.  Welcome to the club.  Lang all the way!  You're going to  love her!



Thanks!  glad to be here!  O, she'll be oily.  Pam spray makes it look less than aesthetically pleasing so was planning to brush light coats of oil on instead.

edit:  I can't remember the name of the paint but I will look when I get home.  He said its the same paint they use to paint all of their cookers.  Spray blends perfectly.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 11, 2019)

Here's the paint from Lang if anyone was wondering.


----------

